# What software for GTO tune for a laptop?



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I have seen the predator tunes, but was wondering if there are any good software programs for tuning my 2005 LS2 engine from a laptop.

Thanks

Russ


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HPtuners is the most used. Others are EFIlive and ls1edit, I'm not sure about them.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try LS2-Edit from Carputing.


----------

